# My sweet baby Nita



## SouthernBuns (Nov 10, 2009)

Nita is the beautiful baby in my avatar. Shewas 8-months old. We took her to a vet yesterday to get spayed. I wasn't real crazy about the vet on duty, but the other vet we like wasn't inyesterday. (We had a bad experience with the dr. that was in and our rescued dog.) It's hard to find a vet in our area that handles rabbits, and, like a lot of you all, money was an issue.

 I called to find out when I could pick her up and the vet got on the phone and said Nita had passed away. After the surgery, she woke up very distressed, thrashing, and squealing. They put her in a cat cage and covered it with a towel to try and get her calmed down...and that was all!!!! I'm not sure they had even checked on her until I called. I think maybe she either kicked around so hard she broke her back or she had a heart attack. (I didn't have the heart to look at her to see.) She's only my third, so it may be something I'm not familiar with. I just can't believe it. To top it all off, we had to pay for half the surgery. 

I don't know if there is any one to blame or not - it really doesn't matter now. I was a little uneasy when I dropped her off, but thought I'd give the dr. the benefit of the doubt. I'll NEVER do that again.

 Thanks, ya'll...I just needed to vent to people who don't think I'm crazy for sobbing over a rabbit . She liked to cuddle and would put her nose right under mineand we'd give each other kisses. Her other funny quirk was never eating upstairs in her 2-level cage. I'll miss her so much.


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 10, 2009)

Oh no....I'm so sorry for your loss. Poor baby....and poor you.


----------



## Fancy77 (Nov 11, 2009)

:rainbow: OMG I am so so so sorry for your loss :bunnyangel2:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Nov 11, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss, 
binky free little Nita :angelandbunny:


----------



## tonyshuman (Nov 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for this tragic loss. It sounds like she was a real character. Binky free, sweet Nita.


----------



## JimD (Nov 11, 2009)

ray:

binky free little one


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 11, 2009)

we're so sorry for your loss of Nita, she was a beautiful little girl. Don't beat yourself up for doing the right thing. Stuff happens, or else we wouldn't have words like "oops" or "accident". Any time we take our bunnies in, it's always stressful even if only for teeth trimming. Finally, don't worry about your feelings of loss--every post here is about it and we all feel pretty much the same. Our Commodore Stockton has been gone for more than four years and Bonny only two months, but, we talk about them every day and look at their pictures. Hang onto to your happy memories of her and celebrate the too short time that she knew she was loved and had a forever home and was loved. Binky free at the bridge little girl and rest in peace.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Nov 18, 2009)

I am sorry for your loss, beatuiful bunny.


----------



## cheryl (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh i'm so very sorry for your loss of your beautiful little girl


----------



## MyLOVEABLES!! (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss, tragic. 
Binky free Nita.


----------

